# Интернет > Графика >  Шаблон для joomla

## Hanacuk

У меня с творческим подходом к рисованию а тем более к веб рисованию туго :( Но мне очень надо шаблончик на строительную тему, сайт в основном будет иметь назначение визитки и портфолио, т.е. галерейка, людишки строители, машинки (спецтехника), фон там из кирпича или чего нить в этом духе, что бы было класна, не сильно белый и не радуга, так что бы ах ) Если кому не тяжело подсобите горе дизайнеру :)

----------

